# Pain in the ass pan



## plumbum105 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ya gonna be a real pain in the ass here if you don't post a proper intro as request..


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

That things gonna leak like a sieve......


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Mmmm cherry fruit roll up !!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like shiot!


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Well you can't build a shower pan, what else have you tried.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlungerJockey said:


> Well you can't build a shower pan, what else have you tried.


Yea... Post more pictures of your plumbing work... :thumbup: :laughing:

Or, an intro...

It's a toss up either works for us....


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I have never installed a pan before. I have always subbed it out to a guy who does them. So what's so obvious with this one that says it will leak? I wouldn't know just by looking at it. Its a very odd shape and looks like it will be difficult to get it to drain properly. I would've probably put a second drain in there.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

This set up needs The Schluter Kerdi system .


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I have never installed a pan before. I have always subbed it out to a guy who does them. So what's so obvious with this one that says it will leak? I wouldn't know just by looking at it. Its a very odd shape and looks like it will be difficult to get it to drain properly. I would've probably put a second drain in there.


It's sarcasm. Cuz he hasn't posted an Intro but has posted a lot of pics. I've never done a pan ether.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Surface applied pan is the only way to go. Those liners suck and are breeding grounds for mold


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Cal said:


> This set up needs The Schluter Kerdi system .


Just heard of this yeaterday. You obviously like it??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Surface applied pan is the only way to go. Those liners suck and are breeding grounds for mold


C'mon Will, show 'em a REAL shower pan. :laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Letterrip said:


> Just heard of this yeaterday. You obviously like it??


Me LIKEY MUY MUCH!! Use it all the time. Tile guys Love it :thumbup:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I did lead pans in D.C. 

Tools needed: utility knife, measuring device, 2 blocks of wood


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> I did lead pans in D.C.
> 
> Tools needed: utility knife, measuring device, 2 blocks of wood


Did those too years back. Remember how much of a PIA they were to just do 4-6 rows of tile replacement ? WOW that sucked.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> It's sarcasm. Cuz he hasn't posted an Intro but has posted a lot of pics. I've never done a pan ether.


Gotcha. Thanks for filling me in.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Was the shower enlarged? Looks like there was a curb that was poorly demoed. That liner is awfully lose


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Cal said:


> Did those too years back. Remember how much of a PIA they were to just do 4-6 rows of tile replacement ? WOW that sucked.


I'm not much on tile replacement? I am good at tile removal,

Tools needed:

3lb sledge, goggles


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Should have used sheet lead.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Cal said:


> This set up needs The Schluter Kerdi system .


That system is the bomb for shower pans.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

plumbum105 said:


> View attachment 27731


Looking at this again I have to wonder. 
- is the section closest to us for standing, drying? 
- is it mostly glass?
- why not add anther drain?

- ALWAYS wrap your sills completely please.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Cal said:


> Looking at this again I have to wonder.
> - is the section closest to us for standing, drying?
> - is it mostly glass?
> - why not add anther drain?
> ...


True... really this is another sloppy a** job done by Jnohs... new shower wall butting against the door jab?? Pure handyhack


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> It's sarcasm. Cuz he hasn't posted an Intro but has posted a lot of pics. I've never done a pan ether.



I'm serious.

Maybe not right away, but sooner than later, that will leak. 

Ain't no way you can seal those outside corners properly with PVC sheet. 

I woulda used sheet lead, and soldered the seams, or walked away.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I'm serious.
> 
> Maybe. It right away, but sooner than later, that will leak.
> 
> ...


I agree. Should be ripped out and done right. Adding another drain and sealing those corners.

Heck the tile man could do better


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thats some custom setup, curb in the middle of the shower some sort of bench way in the back hidden,one drain how are you suppose to put a door on that or a glass wall..


----------

